# Who hunts buck beds??



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, this year I'm after a stud and am hunting him in his beds.
I've come to learn that those massive deer are almost impossible to kill unless you hunt them in their beds.

Just wondering if any of you guys hunt them this way?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been this year, but this buck has been too smart for me. I've still got the muzzy and rifle hunt though.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

What is your method to hunting them/.
I'm going to get within about 100 yards, just out of sight and sit, hoping he gets up and starts heading my way before dark.
The area is oak brush and I have a trail leading to where I can sit so I can be sneaky!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't stop at 100 and hope feeds to you. Sneak all the way in and shoot him when he stands up. I stalked 4 bucks that were bedded this last week. I got 12 yards from one, and 19 yards from the one I shot when he stood up (I got 75 and 150 from the others before swirling wind ruined it). I was even wearing blaze orange at the time. Stay downwind and out of sight and you can get very close. Of course, those big bucks sometimes pick spots that are hard to reach downwind and out of sight.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is the problem, really big bucks use primary beds where the thermal tunnel makes it impossible to get within range. I have to approach from in front of the buck while the thermal is falling and once I get to 100 yards I'll be inside the tunnel and he'll wind me and see me. I have to hold back and hope he walks to me;-)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This is what I tried to do this year. I scouted out a deer and set my mind on him. The problem was he liked to bed down in the open on the hillside at the top of a canyon. He had a twin with him, just a lot smaller, that would always be on the opposite side of him when they bedded down. There was no way to get close as there was no cover for at least 500 yards, you couldn't come down on him from the top because it was to steep, I tried and ended up falling on my back side and hitting him with rocks. 
This deer was smart and that's why I wanted to get him more than any other deer on the mountain. But alas he won, or got killed, because I snuck in at around 10 in the morning and just sat there close to where he feeds and beds in the afternoon, and all the other deer showed up but he was no where to be found. I stayed in there until dark and he never showed. all though I could of taken his smaller twin, I had beef with this deer and it was him or no deer.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Hoghunter, if you can't approach from the sides, you could always hunt him when a storm system prevents the traditional thermals from reaching him. For example, try to sneak in when the wind is blowing hard from the South or the North. 

Good luck getting in on him.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mike, I'm sure that deer didn't get killed. Sounds like he knew you were there and went to another bed.
I am in the process of learning a few things about how mature bucks live and it is ground breaking.
I can't give out to much detail but a mature deer was collard with a GPS and I want you to just guess how far that deer moved in 3 months...... 200 yards!! 
Big bucks have 3-4 primary beds and those beds are the key to his life, he won't even rut, the does will come to him. Those beds are located in a spot for a reason as you found, it is almost impossible to get to him. But, that buck that didn't show up, went to one of his other beds. I'm guessing you were in the "tunnel" and he winded you and winded you and went to a different bed. You might want to research how to soft bump him into a more huntable bed. Seems like the situation in that bed is not huntable. Bump him into his second bed and then you might get a chance.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> Hoghunter, if you can't approach from the sides, you could always hunt him when a storm system prevents the traditional thermals from reaching him. For example, try to sneak in when the wind is blowing hard from the South or the North.
> 
> Good luck getting in on him.


Problem is that if the wind is favorable for him to be hunted he won't be in that bed, he is always going to be where the crossing wind hits the thermal and creates swirl. I can predict what bed he is going to be in by the weather and the only hunt able bed is the one that I can get to with a south wind from daybreak till about 8-9 and then a south wind from 6-dark. Thermal has to be falling so an evening hunt is my best chance.
If I get desperate in late season I might try a stalk in a really hard snow storm.
I have been watching this guy for 4 years, I might have the ability this year to close the deal


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I know what your saying hoghunter, I found 3 of his beds and watched him and scouted him for 3 weeks before the hunt and the first 2 weeks of the hunt(archery). He would bed on the one on the hill around 12 to 1 everyday. He would get up around 530 6 and feed until dark then guessing by where he would come from at first light bedded in the pines. But he was always out feeding by first light every day. Around 9 or so he would head down to the bottom of this bowl and bed in a small group of pines. I caught him here once but it was raining so bad I couldn't be sneaky because I would be sliding in the mud everywhere. 
That was the closet I got to him though I believe I was within 50 or 60 yards, not sure as I was coming in from behind and hadn't got to where he was bedded. It was still steep in this area and I slipped just slightly and when I looked up 2 of the other bucks had me pegged and trotted off. They went back up into the opening and started feeding.
The last time I went in on Thursday I got on the ridge around 1230 and glassed for about 2 hours couldn't see any deer, and figured they had bedded in the pines. So I slowly moved to the area he beds on the hill side and found a spot and sat down. Nothing happened for about 4 hours. Then the smaller twin came out and fed right to me as did 2 small 2 points. I waited and waited, the bucks moved past me and bedded down in the normal area. The big one never came. I walked out at dark and returned in the morning and he wasn't with them again. I don't know what happened to him. But I do know if he was killed the hunter either had a gun or outsmarted him. I did find fresh 30-06 and 270 brass at the top of the ridge though. But there is no sign of a deer being killed in the area. 
Oh well though if he survived hopefully he'll make it until next year and then we can resume the cat and mouse game!:mrgreen: If not his twin should be a nice buck next year.
I've never had this desire for one deer like I have for this deer. And it's not like he is a giant at all. Just a big 3. I have actually seen way bigger deer that I didn't really give the attention to getting just because I figured this deer and me had a personal relationship that I wouldn't feel right "cheating" on him. That's how I told my wife!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have never tried to hunt this way, but I am still new to hunting. If this is the best methodology, do you guys have any sites you recommend doing research for learning how to spot their beds? Books? DVDs? I am trying to learn all I can to be successful this October on my hunt.


----------



## elkhornmadness (Aug 29, 2013)

*bedded deer*

I think there are two approaches. Some guys like to stalk from above and wait for the deer to stand. The other method is to allow the bedded deer to see you and try to slowly walk towards them taking an angle to cut the distance. By doing that often times you can get closer to them and as they see you coming they will often think that you can't see them. I believe it completely depends on the cageyness of the deer (if that's a word). My best luck on real big bucks is to go right at them. They won't allow you to get within 30-40yards though...so practice on shooting a bit further distance.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thehuntingbeast.com Those guys have deer turned into a science, it is a game changer!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

elkhornmadness said:


> I think there are two approaches. Some guys like to stalk from above and wait for the deer to stand. The other method is to allow the bedded deer to see you and try to slowly walk towards them taking an angle to cut the distance. By doing that often times you can get closer to them and as they see you coming they will often think that you can't see them. I believe it completely depends on the cageyness of the deer (if that's a word). My best luck on real big bucks is to go right at them. They won't allow you to get within 30-40yards though...so practice on shooting a bit further distance.


You are saying that you can just walk up in plain sight of a mature buck?? I'm not calling you a lair at all I'm just saying I would have to see that to believe it!!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

We watched several bucks bed down during the archery hunt for ten to 15 minutes and then just stand up and leave? In fact we never saw one bed in its final resting spot for the day.have any of you guys experienced this as well?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes brendo, the deer I watched would do that all the time while feeding.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You are saying that you can just walk up in plain sight of a mature buck?? I'm not calling you a lair at all I'm just saying I would have to see that to believe it!!


Fred Bear didn't wear camo and he once said his favorite strategy was to walk right fast and upright near big bucks, as if taking a quick stroll through the woods as a non-hunter. He never made eye contact with the animal. Many times the deer would hold tight, thinking they are not being seen. Fred angled as if moving away from the deer. Then he'd draw, make a quick turn, and let the arrow fly.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Fred Bear didn't wear camo and he once said his favorite strategy was to walk right fast and upright near big bucks, as if taking a quick stroll through the woods as a non-hunter. He never made eye contact with the animal. Many times the deer would hold tight, thinking they are not being seen. Fred angled as if moving away from the deer. Then he'd draw, make a quick turn, and let the arrow fly.


I could believe that. However I don't think that would work on a buck in his primary bed.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

brendo said:


> We watched several bucks bed down during the archery hunt for ten to 15 minutes and then just stand up and leave? In fact we never saw one bed in its final resting spot for the day.have any of you guys experienced this as well?


Deer will feed and lay down throughout the day but those aren't really beds, they can lay anywhere. You need to find a primary bed which will be used for bucks for decades. Find a primary bed and you find a buck spot for life.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've noticed a buck in cover would rather let you walk on by than get up and move. Typically it isn't until I'm within 20 yards that they bust out of there. Now a buck in an open area is a different beast.


----------



## elkhornmadness (Aug 29, 2013)

I will say that it does depend on the buck, but I think it would surprise you...especially in August when the deer seem docile. If you take an angle so it doesn't look like you are going right at them, most bucks will hold their ground. Off course this only works on big bucks..so only advice for trophy hunters. 2 points run from everything.....


----------

